# Pakistan Defence Forum is back online.



## Kompromat

After having been targeted with a sophisticated cyber attack from a neighboring state, we have recovered the platform for our users. All services should work normally. An update process is ongoing, we will keep everyone posted as it proceeds. Please be advised that we have incurred some data loss spanning last 15 days, apart from that everything else should work normally. 

Horus from Pakistan Defence Administration.

Reactions: Like Like:
44


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Horus said:


> After having been targeted with a sophisticated cyber attack from a neighboring state, we have recovered the platform for our users. All services should work normally. An update process is ongoing, we will keep everyone posted as it proceeds. Please be advised that we have incurred some data loss spanning last 15 days, apart from that everything else should work normally.
> 
> Horus from Pakistan Defence Administration.


Our neighbors must be really obsessed to constantly attack a Pakistani defense forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moonlight

Thanks to the entire team of PDF for a great platform.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mkb95

i guess retaliation is in process.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thesolar65



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

why not you counter attack on bharatrakhk broadshorwd and other Indian defence site as revenge . this kind of attack are becoming regular for last couple of days .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Spy Master

Some people must be jealous of this forum's success...!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.M.

Your hard work is appreciated. Let's send some flowers back across the border if we can 

P.S. Psyched to have the shoutbox back!


----------



## Vergennes

Some people serously haven't better things to do than cyber attacking a forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Path-Finder

man this becoming quite common in recent few months! I hope things get better.


----------



## Tipu7

Finally.
Oxygen is back ...........................

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## S.U.R.B.

monitor said:


> why not you counter attack on bharatrakhk broadshorwd and other Indian defence site as revenge . this kind of attack are becoming regular for last couple of days .



Dude retaliate or counter attack at what?

Coffee shop?
Chai ka khokka?
Burger point?
Save your energies.Have a better defence.
Perhaps the national defence policy must be applied here as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## CHD

The site is back but it i can still smell the stinking smell of the buthurtts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

monitor said:


> why not you counter attack on bharatrakhk broadshorwd and other Indian defence site as revenge . this kind of attack are becoming regular for last couple of days .


There will be alot of retaliation by Pakistani hackers; but I discourage these courses of action - we shouldnt swoop to their level.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

They get very upset when some one on this forum says that they r not a shuper phower yer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

There are people who think the Indians coming here and talking to "Pakis" are anti national ghaddars. 



Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Our neighbors must be really obsessed to constantly attack a Pakistani defense forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Erroroverload

Horus said:


> After having been targeted with a sophisticated cyber attack from a neighboring state, we have recovered the platform for our users. All services should work normally. An update process is ongoing, we will keep everyone posted as it proceeds. Please be advised that we have incurred some data loss spanning last 15 days, apart from that everything else should work normally.
> 
> Horus from Pakistan Defence Administration.


bhai g aap nay TALWAR tou pakri hai in logon ka b kuch karein.


----------



## Grevion

So it was that. And I thought that cloudflare is screwing up again


----------



## v9s

S.U.R.B. said:


> Dude retaliate or counter attack at what?
> 
> Save your energies.Have a better defence.



This reminds me of the oft repeated statement "PAF is a defensive force."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Horus said:


> After having been targeted with a sophisticated cyber attack from a neighboring state, we have recovered the platform for our users. All services should work normally. An update process is ongoing, we will keep everyone posted as it proceeds. Please be advised that we have incurred some data loss spanning last 15 days, apart from that everything else should work normally.
> 
> Horus from Pakistan Defence Administration.



how i wish that these misguided indian hackers ( i presume ) instead team-up with the 'syrian electronic army' and attack websites of nato governments and military and disinfo agencies ( bbc, al jazeera etc ), this would be real service to the world.

but thanks for reacting rightly to the attack.



Moonlight said:


> We are surrounded by very gathiya neighbors.



mujhko aur @BDforever ko ghatiya bola?? 



Moonlight said:


> Anyways, Thanks to the entire team of PDF for a great platform.



great it is certainly but if only the hate-mongers are banned it would be greater.



Horus said:


> There are people who think the Indians coming here and talking to "Pakis" are anti national ghaddars.



primary anti-national speaking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

pdf lost my comments ... this is first time i think.


----------



## saiyan0321

And they are back online. The attack looked to be very severe but kudos to the technicians who brought the site back. A few data losses are no big deal as long as all the members are around, we can create those data files again.

Anyhow our neighbours need to learn patience. Pathetic to attack a site like this. 

Anyhow glad we are back online. No matter how hard haters may try. PDF isn't going anywhere.


----------



## RAMPAGE

@wxyz

Yaar tumhara faaida kia hai?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

hinduguy said:


> pdf lost my comments ... this is first time i think.



why, because you are not so regular nowadays??


----------



## anon45

Glad its back, its a good forum for alternate viewpoints on geopolitics.

That said, anyone who is bothering to cyber attack this forum has too much free time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jamahir

saiyan0321 said:


> A few data losses are no big deal as long as all the members are around, we can create those data files again.



they better recreate those data files... my historic comments shouldn't be allowed to vanish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salik

hinduguy said:


> pdf lost my comments ... this is first time i think.



No it is second time. The question is, is it last time. Attacks happen and will happen but what is your back up plan. Data back up and site under attack are two different things. So we have right to ask.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desertfalcon

As someone already said, one would think these people have better things to do!


----------



## jamahir

anon45 said:


> Glad its back, its a good forum for alternate viewpoints on geopolitics.
> 
> That said, anyone who is bothering to cyber attack this forum has too much free time.



no, just the usual but unrequired nationalist hatred.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salik

saiyan0321 said:


> And they are back online. The attack looked to be very severe but kudos to the technicians who brought the site back. A few data losses are no big deal * as long as all the members are around,* we can create those data files again.
> 
> Anyhow our neighbours need to learn patience. Pathetic to attack a site like this.
> 
> Anyhow glad we are back online. No matter how hard haters may try. PDF isn't going anywhere.



What would have happend to the members lol. I was thinking about the same "Banday check ker lo pooray hein ke ni"  

It is discussion forum and we've lost comments, what else.


----------



## Spring Onion

It is very clear that the kind of discussion about arrest of an Indian terrorist agent going on on PDF had pissed Indian establishment therefore attack on PDF again and again.

Salute to PDF team and Webby for downplaying it a number of times  but at last they also have to state the fact that PDF is being attacked time and again.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Well some of the threads that were active still continue to show up on google (perhaps cached version)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shhh

Horus said:


> After having been targeted with a sophisticated cyber attack from a neighboring state, we have recovered the platform for our users. All services should work normally. An update process is ongoing, we will keep everyone posted as it proceeds. Please be advised that we have incurred some data loss spanning last 15 days, apart from that everything else should work normally.
> 
> Horus from Pakistan Defence Administration.



Meri thread wapis lao


----------



## Areesh

Lol I got unbanned thanks to bharati hackers.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## mkb95

Areesh said:


> Lol I got unbanned thanks to bharati hackers.


damm it!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

I hope these hackers spend sometime to steal data on F35 and F22


----------



## volatile

This was the only forum which was raising Yadhav and Co issue very proactively to the world and Alas i think most of the members think ohh this was nothing .Its a part of systematic and structured attacked done by Indians to disown /to wipe out any traces of these .We demand PDF team to recover all the data from March 19 -2016 and make it available as when ever you try to search some thing related to Pak google always show thread from Defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wxyz

RAMPAGE said:


> @wxyz
> 
> Yaar tumhara faaida kia hai?



Kya keron yaar, jab bhi online aati hoon @Hyperion ko dekte hi mein sari computer science bhool jati hoon .....I used even a cyber attack as an opportunity to flirt, I def. need to get banned LOLOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

Good to be back


----------



## Armstrong

Vauban said:


> Some people serously haven't better things to do than cyber attacking a forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kambojaric

Kitne PDF maroo ge, har Ghar sae PDF nikle ga!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

Armstrong said:


>


Good one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

wxyz said:


> Kya keron yaar, jab bhi online aati hoon @Hyperion ko dekte hi mein sari computer science bhool jati hoon .....I used even a cyber attack as an opportunity to flirt, I def. need to get banned LOLOL


Banned? You should convince webby to enlist you in PDF's cyber defence force.

You should stop before he gets a restraining order.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beidou2020

India attacking PDF just gives more legitimacy to PDF.

Something on PDF must have struck a nerve with the Modi regime and ordered a cyber attack on PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shah1398

Shows how pi...d off some people were at PDF for raising this Jadav issue so much consistently. Welcome back. Plz dont get hacked again.



Beidou2020 said:


> India attacking PDF just gives more legitimacy to PDF.
> 
> Something on PDF must have struck a nerve with the Modi regime and ordered a cyber attack on PDF.


And Sir U read my mind. i shud be careful when U r around


----------



## wxyz

RAMPAGE said:


> Banned? You should convince webby to enlist you in PDF's cyber defence force.
> 
> You should stop before he gets a restraining order.



No no, I am def. not that good. However, I might ask him to work with them so I can learn a few things here and there 

 honestly, all he has to do is block me or just ONCE tell me to stop and I would never bother him again. I am intrigued that someone like him hasn't strangled me by now for the amount I have annoyed him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desertfalcon

With all the missing data I now keep trying to reply to posts that are months old. Oops!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RAMPAGE

wxyz said:


> No no, I am def. not that good. However, I might ask him to work with them so I can learn a few things here and there
> 
> honestly, all he has to do is block me or just ONCE tell me to stop and I would never bother him again. I am intrigued that someone like him hasn't strangled me by now for the amount I have annoyed him.


So you are serious. I think that is a good idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wxyz

RAMPAGE said:


> So you are serious. I think that is a good idea.


Maybe at the beginning of next year. I am finishing up undergrad. until December, I will be freerer next year! But, def a great idea!....I think webby is in the states......too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Ah finally back again and really what can u expect from these noobs? 
But wait a min if we lost the data does that mean we lost members too?


----------



## mr42O

Welcome back PDF is doing amazing job


----------



## باپ

I think the technical staff here is lame and lost data while trying to migrate to a cheap server. This website should stop being a cheapster and employ professionals to do such jobs instead of trying a shabby DIY. 
This is,not the first time the website has lost data and a DDOS attack is always a good cover up story .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taygibay

Wow! India is the ideal culprit, the Rafale deal thread is back to March 19!!!!

Dassault Rafale, tender | News & Discussions [Thread 2] | Page 191

 Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## باپ

And yeah,my original ID also disappeared with Data loss and I had to create a new one.


----------



## Taygibay

LOL, from a guy that just arrived? Hum? Déjà vu!

What was your last nick exactly, chum?

Uber Facepalm, have a mil pic :






And your second message arrived as I was writing so ... who were you, again? 

Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## باپ

Taygibay said:


> View attachment 299800
> 
> 
> LOL, from a guy that just arrived? Hum? Déjà vu!
> 
> What was your last nick exactly, chum?
> 
> Uber Facepalm, have a mil pic :
> 
> View attachment 299801
> 
> 
> And your second message arrived as I was writing so who where you, again?
> Tay.


Obviously all new members who registered during the Las ,month had their IDs wiped out.


----------



## EagleEyes

Kambojaric said:


> Kitne PDF maroo ge, har Ghar sae PDF nikle ga!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

باپ said:


> I think the technical staff here is lame and lost data while trying to migrate to a cheap server. This website should stop being a cheapster and employ professionals to do such jobs instead of trying a shabby DIY.
> This is,not the first time the website has lost data and a DDOS attack is always a good cover up story .



DDOS attacks does not destroy data, they just use up bandwidth and CPU time leaving little
resources for normal users.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EagleEyes

A.P. Richelieu said:


> DDOS attacks does not destroy data, they just use up bandwidth and CPU time leaving little
> resources for normal users.



They also not let you use the server.


----------



## Hyperion

Welcome back PDF....... keep up the good work webby!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Horus said:


> After having been targeted with a sophisticated cyber attack from a neighboring state, we have recovered the platform for our users. All services should work normally. An update process is ongoing, we will keep everyone posted as it proceeds. Please be advised that we have incurred some data loss spanning last 15 days, apart from that everything else should work normally.
> 
> Horus from Pakistan Defence Administration.



great job guys, even the pdf mobile is working (fingers Xed)


----------



## A.P. Richelieu

WebMaster said:


> They also not let you use the server.


If the bandwidth is used up by trash packages, then there is no room for ordinary users, and they 
will see this as the server is not available.

Did some studies on effect of DDOS using NTP
Send 50,000 packets per second -> Get 50,000 replies from server.
Send 150,000 packets per second -> Get 50,000 replies from server.
Send 600,000 packets per second -> Get 10 replies from server!

The CPUS are only spending their time receiving packets, and have no time for actually processing them.


----------



## wxyz

Hyperion said:


> Welcome back PDF....... keep up the good work webby!


 I get worried too, how else will I have such wonderful conversations with you- where I talk and you ignore my presence


----------



## Brahmaputra Mail

Looks like I'm alive again after this cyber attack. Someone banned me for more than 3 months. I wasn't even trolling, but I guess some mods don't like my counter-arguments and counter-questions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

A.P. Richelieu said:


> If the bandwidth is used up by trash packages, then there is no room for ordinary users, and they
> will see this as the server is not available.
> 
> Did some studies on effect of DDOS using NTP
> Send 50,000 packets per second -> Get 50,000 replies from server.
> Send 150,000 packets per second -> Get 50,000 replies from server.
> Send 600,000 packets per second -> Get 10 replies from server!
> 
> The CPUS are only spending their time receiving packets, and have no time for actually processing them.



There are ways of thwarting DDOS attacks (NTP or otherwise) and these were invented a couple of decades ago. I'm sure Horus et al know what measure to take. Talk to your cloud ISP.


----------



## Serpentine

Horus said:


> After having been targeted with a sophisticated cyber attack from a neighboring state, we have recovered the platform for our users. All services should work normally. An update process is ongoing, we will keep everyone posted as it proceeds. Please be advised that we have incurred some data loss spanning last 15 days, apart from that everything else should work normally.
> 
> Horus from Pakistan Defence Administration.


Was it from Iran?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haman10

Serpentine said:


> Was it from Iran?


If it was from Iran they would have said so . lone wolf job .

but when they say "neighboring state" they mean India .

Neighboring state = اسمشو نبر in the OP  @LoveIcon @Horus

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darmashkian

Brahmaputra Mail said:


> Looks like I'm alive again after this cyber attack. Someone banned me for more than 3 months. I wasn't even trolling, but I guess some mods don't like my counter-arguments and counter-questions.


Maybe we could go to an Indian forum?   

Well, looks like tis the Time!




Serpentine said:


> Was it from Iran?


I think afghanistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

wxyz said:


> Kya keron yaar, jab bhi online aati hoon @Hyperion ko dekte hi mein sari computer science bhool jati hoon .....I used even a cyber attack as an opportunity to flirt, I def. need to get banned LOLOL



Hi,

Welcome to the forum and could you please change the sex in your profile to female. Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kṣamā

Damn you know I had to actually work for that period!! 

PS: @Horus : pls share the ip details from the attack, will see if I can take it up with some cyber crimes unit.


----------



## T-72M1

nice, I'm back from my ban a week earlier. 

and the shoutbox and stickies are fixed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Recover all India related threads and posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

jamahir said:


> they better recreate those data files... my historic comments shouldn't be allowed to vanish.


The world is poorer and considerably dumber without my comments... mods do find them and republish.. its a loss to humanity if they cant. I would even encourage people to frame some of them and keep in their living room.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## I S I

IP ban Indians like they do with us on their sites.



hinduguy said:


> The world is poorer and considerably dumber without my comments... mods do find them and republish.. its a loss to humanity if they cant. I would even encourage people to frame some of them and keep in their living room.


Chawal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salik

I S I said:


> Chawal



Shut up! You want this thread a battle field lets have it.

Mods look at this son of MASK.


----------



## Beast

Spy Master said:


> Some people must be jealous of this forum's success...!


It's not jealousy. They can't argue over facts or mask some of their failure. Plus the sarcastic remark which hit right on their nail that blow off their top 

Coward cyber attack is the only way to stop those humiliation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rashid.sarwar

Welcome back PDF and fellows,


----------



## Windjammer

The butt hurt morons can delete material from the forum but can they stop the original source,
I understand that it's not just the internet warriors feeling the heat but some elements of the culprit state are possibly behind this to hide their humiliation.


----------



## Taygibay

Windjammer said:


> The butt hurt morons can delete material from the forum but can they stop the original source,



No, like kids hiding a schoolwork that got a bad grade from the parents,
the end of year results will nonetheless be published and shame fall.

Not a top strategy, Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

Areesh said:


> Lol I got unbanned thanks to bharati hackers.



i don't think so, because you would have been banned again by now... most possibly your ban period ended... i think member information is kept separate from postings.

or perhaps mods are too lazy to ban you again. 



Beidou2020 said:


> Something on PDF must have struck a nerve with the Modi regime and ordered a cyber attack on PDF.



i suppose that something is commies like me having a platform for anti-national propaganda. 



hinduguy said:


> The world is poorer and considerably dumber without my comments... mods do find them and republish.. its a loss to humanity if they cant. I would even encourage people to frame some of them and keep in their living room.



i sense a explosion of sarcasm.


----------



## Areesh

jamahir said:


> i don't think so, because you would have been banned again by now... most possibly your ban period ended... i think member information is kept separate from postings.
> 
> or perhaps mods are too lazy to ban you again.



My ban was supposed to end on 13th. Jaldi khatam ho gaya ban is hacking kai chakkar main

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taygibay

jamahir said:


> or perhaps mods are too lazy to ban you again.



LOL Jamaïcan moderation, catch more zzzs and sun, the trolls will keep?

I actually wouldn't mind such a cool and relaxed attitude. It even brought back
to mind a Sade song : just replace operator with moderator





_ Smooooth moderator ... _

 Tay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

Areesh said:


> My ban was supposed to end on 13th. Jaldi khatam ho gaya ban is hacking kai chakkar main



interesting... so member info and postings are not only in the same place but since only your status was changed and your membership record wasn't deleted it means that membership record and status are stored separately and with different access security levels.

and the mods certainly said about your ban ending - "do din ka kya farakh padhega??"... enjoy. 

okay, now say with me "bharat mata ki jai !!".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

jamahir said:


> interesting... so member info and postings are not only in the same place but since only your status was changed and your membership record wasn't deleted it means that membership record and status are stored separately and with different access security levels.
> 
> and the mods certainly said about your ban ending - "do din ka kya farakh padhega??"... enjoy.
> 
> okay, now say with me "bharat mata ki jai !!".



Yaar yeh naara to India main log nahi laga rahai. Main kia lagaon ga

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## barbarosa

Respected members WEL COME back to PDF.


----------



## Pulsar

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Our neighbors must be really obsessed to constantly attack a Pakistani defense forum.


Prove it! If you can't then you need to zipper up. Your neighbors have better things to do than waste time hacking PDF!


----------



## jamahir

Areesh said:


> Yaar yeh naara to India main log nahi laga rahai. Main kia lagaon ga







Taygibay said:


> LOL Jamaïcan moderation, catch more zzzs and sun, the trolls will keep?



now that's a new phrase - jamaican moderation. 

edit : how did you get two dots on top of the i??



Taygibay said:


> I actually wouldn't mind such a cool and relaxed attitude. It even brought back
> to mind a Sade song : just replace operator with moderator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ Smooooth moderator ... _
> 
> Tay.



you are giving wrong ideas to mods about themselves... their heads will now bloat. 

and what a nice song !! i knew just the "smooth operator" refrain from somewhere but the whole song i am hearing for the first time ( with help of a lyrics page ).

and she has such a nice voice and i like the setting of the place she is singing in.

@Levina , what do you think about such leisure settings instead of a noisy disco??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue Marlin

Horus said:


> After having been targeted with a sophisticated cyber attack from a neighboring state, we have recovered the platform for our users. All services should work normally. An update process is ongoing, we will keep everyone posted as it proceeds. Please be advised that we have incurred some data loss spanning last 15 days, apart from that everything else should work normally.
> 
> Horus from Pakistan Defence Administration.


i thought it was revenge from an old buddie

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Pulsar said:


> Prove it! If you can't then you need to zipper up. Your neighbors have better things to do than waste time hacking PDF!


Oh please; dont let me even get started. Indian hackers even target district police and polio-prevention sites. When they are not doing that, there are thousands of Indian channels on YouTube just to undermine and insult Pakistan. Like seriously, *get better things to do.* Fighting poverty, hunger and helping your community is much better and useful then obsessing over Pakistan.







6500+ Webites of Pakistan Hacked and Defaced by Indian Hackers, Proving Indian victory in the Cyber war. » TechWorm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xyxmt

If you are reading this thread it means Pakistan defense is back if you haven't realized it yet. So once again to assure you that you are reading Pakistan defense and its back if you haven't realized it yet. If you had to read this thread to know that Pakistan defense is back online than let me assure you it is back online.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

@*Pakistan Defence Forum is back online*

Think of a Devil...and the devil is Back!

It should have been off for atleast six months!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barbarosa

Pakistan defence.pk should create its internal website for the discussion of Pak defence probs.


----------



## EAK

cursed.devil said:


> you censor posts and they censored your pdf



Quite a victory... ayy kid..puuffff loosers


----------



## Salik

barbarosa said:


> Respected members WEL COME back to PDF.



You are about to take off


----------



## Salik

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Oh please; dont let me even get started. Indian hackers even target district police and polio-prevention sites. When they are not doing that, there are thousands of Indian channels on YouTube just to undermine and insult Pakistan. Like seriously, *get better things to do.* Fighting poverty, hunger and helping your community is much better and useful then obsessing over Pakistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6500+ Webites of Pakistan Hacked and Defaced by Indian Hackers, Proving Indian victory in the Cyber war. » TechWorm



India has vast IT industry. Their hackers exercise hacking skills on sites not only of Pakistan.

It's Not Just China: Indian Hacker Group Spied On Targets In Pakistan, U.S. And Europe

It also proves current attack on PDF has nothing to do with capture of Jadav. Also like we were relating Lahore blast with it.


----------



## jamahir

cursed.devil said:


> you censor posts and they censored your pdf



i must say that a few times pdf mods have censored my posts when i wrote against indian nationalists... now that's fairness taken to extreme level.

though i don't usually agree with @Talwar e Pakistan he is right here in saying that indians should be involved in better things than hacking pdf, things like fighting hunger and poverty.

kanhaiya kumar of jnu university in delhi has already said that he and his agitating progressive comrades want azadi ( freedom ) from hunger, capitalism and feudalism. 



Marshmallow said:


> @*Pakistan Defence Forum is back online*
> 
> Think of a Devil...and the devil is Back!
> 
> It should have been off for atleast six months!



you desire to be hated??


----------



## thesolar65

Five minutes back I experienced another disturbance. I think another attack is underway!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gibbs

The very reason that PDF is repeatedly being attacked proves that it is indeed a very successful multi national, multi platformed forum

Kudos to the admins and the moderators, All the best and hope there will be adequate prevention measures in the future

Cheers

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## volatile

Beidou2020 said:


> India attacking PDF just gives more legitimacy to PDF.
> 
> Something on PDF must have struck a nerve with the Modi regime and ordered a cyber attack on PDF.


Nerve or 2 dont know but it shows how scared are Indians from Inside


----------



## livingdead

jamahir said:


> i don't think so, because you would have been banned again by now... most possibly your ban period ended... i think member information is kept separate from postings.
> 
> or perhaps mods are too lazy to ban you again.
> 
> 
> 
> i suppose that something is commies like me having a platform for anti-national propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> i sense a explosion of sarcasm.


was talking about myself... no sarcasm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sky lord

hinduguy said:


> The world is poorer and considerably dumber without my comments... mods do find them and republish.. its a loss to humanity if they cant. I would even encourage people to frame some of them and keep in their living room.


Your self effacing modesty knows no boundaries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pulsar

Talwar e Pakistan said:


> Like seriously, *get better things to do.* Fighting poverty, hunger and helping your community is much better and useful then obsessing over Pakistan.


Practice what you preach. You need to do what you just mentioned instead of obsessing over India 24X7.


----------



## The Eagle

good to be back....

What about strict watch and policy as well @Horus as don't you think a bit cleansing is needed. I know am suggesting more burden on Mods.


----------



## Green Angel

Please,Control the LOAD SHEDDING of PDF...........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

Spring Onion said:


> It is very clear that the kind of discussion about arrest of an Indian terrorist agent going on on PDF had pissed Indian establishment therefore attack on PDF again and again.



Yeah, in that case Indian establishment would have simply blocked the site in India, which is most likely its largest market and source of revenue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Pulsar said:


> Practice what you preach. You need to do what you just mentioned instead of obsessing over India 24X7.


India has nothing to be obsessed over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bad Guy

I was thinking how I got unbanned. Surprisingly found many of posts deleted.
Damn, all that trolling for nothing. 
Anyway,


----------



## PoKeMon

Not sure how come a DoS or DDoS can impact underlying database or corrupt the backups.

Can someone please educate me?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pulsar

Bad Guy said:


> I was thinking how I got unbanned. Surprisingly found many of posts deleted.
> Damn, all that trolling for nothing.
> Anyway,


That's because PDF got trolled and hacked by some Yindoo banya who was pissed off at being banned!! 

*Next time TTAs and mods please ensure you guys avoid banning these evil Yindoos or else PDF will get trolled again!! *


----------

